# Supermax le -1338 help



## sasanifab (Oct 4, 2020)

Anyone happen to have a manual for this machine or access to parts


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Supermax changed it name to YCM 10 years ago......I see they have manuals online...I'm not going to download yours though


----------



## sasanifab (Oct 5, 2020)

sasanifab said:


> Anyone happen to have a manual for this machine or access to parts





Richard King 2 said:


> Supermax changed it name to YCM 10 years ago......I see they have manuals online...I'm not going to download yours though


That’s strange , I’ve looked everywhere and can’t find anything ....


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

You will have to do some detective work.   Google YCM Supermax or yci Supermax and look for it.   It takes time for old machines.  I just googled that and found Supermax Mill manuals for sale, they probably have lathes too.    Many times companies don't stock manuals or repair parts after 20 years.   Be ready with the serial number.  Many times they will ask you to take a photo of the inside of the electrical box.   You can also find some manual depots  who sell them ( see below).  You will have to buy one.  Many time companies in Taiwan buy a machine from a lathe builder and put their name on the machine.  If you don't have any luck.  I may have another idea.  Look at Grizzly web-site and see if any of there machines look the same as your.  They have free pdf manuals for there machines.   It may not be the same, but better then nothing.

This company sells manuals on Ebay.   Ask them a question about your lathe.  It says they have over a 1000 manuals.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERMAX-Y...144069?hash=item4404ca5145:g:FbUAAOxyMxpRv5sI


----------



## sasanifab (Oct 5, 2020)

I found the manual , they want 150 for it lol


----------



## kb58 (Oct 5, 2020)

Don't dismiss that outright. Get in a real jam about what fits where, or what a part number is, and if no one has the answer, it might start looking like a reasonable price.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 5, 2020)

$150 is steep, but not out of range for a machine manual.  You buy the machine, ouch.  You buy the manual, ouch.  You buy tooling, ouch.  You buy materials, replacement parts, even way oil... ouch.  Next time someone shows up on my door with some broken piece of metal and asks, you can guess the next thing outta their mouth is gonna be ouch!


----------



## sasanifab (Oct 23, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> $150 is steep, but not out of range for a machine manual.  You buy the machine, ouch.  You buy the manual, ouch.  You buy tooling, ouch.  You buy materials, replacement parts, even way oil... ouch.  Next time someone shows up on my door with some broken piece of metal and asks, you can guess the next thing outta their mouth is gonna be ouch!


So I ended up purchasing the manual, it was well worth. Now I understand why nobody wants to share it.... 150 bucks and you dont want to post up the pdf lol


----------



## addertooth (Oct 24, 2020)

Was the manual in paper form, or an electronic file?


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 24, 2020)

I don’t know the copyright status of any particular document.

But I will make a pitch for becoming a supporting member here. Members have access to the downloads area where you can find lots of documents not available elsewhere. This hobby favors people who are willing to do the research and bring older machines back to life. We share that information here and that’s worth supporting.

John


----------



## sasanifab (Oct 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I don’t know the copyright status of any particular document.
> 
> But I will make a pitch for becoming a supporting member here. Members have access to the downloads area where you can find lots of documents not available elsewhere. This hobby favors people who are willing to do the research and bring older machines back to life. We share that information here and that’s worth supporting.
> 
> John


I have the pdf , if anyone’s would like it. Im
Not that type of person. Here yah go folks


----------

